# Overload protection for "500W - 16mm" milling machine?



## jdm23 (Dec 10, 2021)

If you have a machine like the below (WB16, KF16, etc), does it cut current to the motor in the event the machine stalls?






I'm asking because mine does not, consequently the only protection for the gearbox is the plastic gear below, however the factory one is very strong, and will transmit stress anyway to the gears which can and will break.







I see that the control board as a few trimmer but ASAIK their function id not documented?
Also, the board has a pair of  F+ / F- unconnected headers, does anyone know their their function?


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 10, 2021)

The electronic controller usually will try to maintain motor torque with increasing loads.  When you say stalling are you trying to push the machine past it's capability?  These are fairly light machines generally and can't take huge cuts
-Mark


----------



## jdm23 (Dec 10, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> The electronic controller usually will try to maintain motor torque with increasing loads.


Yes, PWM DC controller board. 



markba633csi said:


> When you say stalling are you trying to push the machine past it's capability?


I don't want to take the machine past its limits, but that can still happen accidentally. 

So my question is if the board is supposed to cut current in case if overcurrent or overload. That is what my SIEG C0 baby lathe does, for example.


----------

